
Using AI to write haiku poems (GPT-2) - brianweet
https://www.brianweet.com/2019/06/16/write-ai-gpt-2-haiku.html
======
p1esk
Compare to this markov model from the 80s:
[http://www.kurzweilcyberart.com/poetry/rkcp_poetry_samples.p...](http://www.kurzweilcyberart.com/poetry/rkcp_poetry_samples.php)

